# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة النوكيا ( Nokia Hardware Repair Area) حلول nokia n8 no power done

## mohamed73

1st step: try ko connect sa atf walang reaction      2nd step: open kona yung unit reheat kolang power IC         yan na ang finish product bro,, 200 riyals lang naman yan..

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك.....

----------


## khaled_moon

جزاك الله خيراا

----------

